# Using a Skybox in a different country?



## Kine (25 May 2010)

Hi,

If I was to take my SkyHD box with me to the UK, presumably it will work over there. Obviously, will need to set up a new subscription etc, but I presume I wont have to fork out for another box?

Or am I missing something obvious?

K


----------



## jhegarty (25 May 2010)

Will work fine in in the UK.


----------



## Kine (25 May 2010)

Cool.

So basically, cancel account here, set up new one there and bob's your uncle?

Good times!


----------



## Eithneangela (25 May 2010)

Better even still, all you  need is a satellite dish and with your Sky box you can get almost 100 stations on Freeview - no monthly bills from Sky


----------



## serotoninsid (25 May 2010)

Bear in mind, you will lose your irish channels - and i'm assuming you've already been with them longer than the minimum contract period?

If you need the irish telly, bring everything with you - thats assuming you have not agreed to the box being hooked up to the phone. If you have, ring them up and tell them your going to use your mobile only - and your getting rid of the landline. Technically, this (bringing irish sub to uk) is against your agreement with them - but if your paying your sub, wheres the harm? On that basis, they don't need to know your moving..


----------



## Leo (25 May 2010)

Kine said:


> If I was to take my SkyHD box with me to the UK, presumably it will work over there. Obviously, will need to set up a new subscription etc, but I presume I wont have to fork out for another box?


 
Does the new property have a satelite dish already installed? If not, might be easier just sign up from scratch over there and get the dish installed for you along with a new HD box. The box and viewing card need to be paired, so you'll need to give them the box ID if you do bring your existing one over.
Leo


----------



## Kine (26 May 2010)

Excellent responses all, things I hadn't thought of.

No idea where I'm moving into yet....so will need to resolve that before I decide about the dish etc!

Thanks


----------

